# Couple question about the union



## Traviis (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi my name is Travis and I just moved to Edmonton, Alberta, Canada looking to join the union 424 and had a few questions before I join, hoping someone can help me out.

-How much does it cost to join the union? Membership?

-Do union companies only hire through the union board?
-Can I join union companies before being in the union?

-Is there a way were I can find a list of companies that are in the union?

-Anyone know how long of a wait I must go through to start working?

Thanks in advance


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

There are a few here that will be able to answer all your questions,but welcome to the forum.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Traviis said:


> -How much does it cost to join the union? Membership?


It will "cost" a few bucks...but it's tax deductible [in USA..don't know what happens up north] and...the price paid is returned many times over.
Your schooling is not paid for by you personally [text books yes, buildings, teachers salary, etc..no]





Traviis said:


> -Do union companies only hire through the union board?


No, but if the job is Union, don't expect to be on a Union job w/o proper credentials...ie, a dues receipt.
Some shops operate as "split-shops".
Some of the men are not Union...some are.



Traviis said:


> -Can I join union companies before being in the union?


You can be employed by any company that will have you - becoming a union member involves a bit more.



Traviis said:


> -Is there a way were I can find a list of companies that are in the union?


Probably not.
You could ask the particular Local ...but they have no obligation to tell you anything.





Traviis said:


> -Anyone know how long of a wait I must go through to start working?


That varies with the local and economic conditions.
Ask the referral agent or the JATC president of the local you are interested in becoming a member.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 16, 2009)

Check the union website. www.ibew424.net
or google IBEW 424.
There are links to the job board, to "Join"
and a list of union companies.
If you are a journeyman, you may be despatched as soon as you join, or the local may ask you to salt a non-union contractor.
The cost is less than $200 Cdn.
You may be despatched as soon as you sign up if you are a registered apprentice, or you may have to take the Pre Apprentice Training. This is about 6 weeks, I believe.
The first step is to check the website, then phone the local.
Lucky


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Also a 424 section on Toronto (unofficial) forum. 

http://www.ourlocal353.ca/forums/index.php


----------

